# "crush cider" kits



## James777 (25/5/14)

I've bought a bit of stuff from Country Brewer as they are close to my place and friendly. 

I spotted they have "Crush Cider" kits now on their web page. 

Dry, Draft, Sweet, Strawbery and Passionfruit.

http://www.countrybrewer.com.au/categories/Cider-and-Soft-Drinks/Cider-and-Perry-Concentrates/

It doesn't really say that they come with yeast but most kits do.

Just wondering if anyone had tried one of these kits?

If not I might just have to try them out for you and let you know.


----------



## James777 (8/6/15)

Toady I put down Crush Cider - Draught kit. 

The Draught is marketed as the Medium cider between dry and sweet.

The concentrate has malt extract and some sweetener in it.

The kit suggested using 1kg of Ultra Brew (500g Dried light malt extract, 250g maltodextrin and 250g dextrose) I chose to use 1kg of Brew Booster (500g dextrose, 250g of maltodextrin and 250g of dried light malt extract) as I didn't want it to be too malty 

The OG was 1.044 I'm interested to see how low the FG will be I'm hoping not 1.000 because I don't want it bone dry or that strong.

The kit comes with Lalvin EC-1118 yeast.


----------



## manticle (8/6/15)

Malt will hold it back from 1.000 which is around what you'd expect with straight apple juice.


----------



## Grott (9/6/15)

James777 said:


> Toady I put down Crush Cider - Draught kit.
> 
> The Draught is marketed as the Medium cider between dry and sweet.


Appreciate if you let us know how this turns out, have thought about trying it.
Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (9/6/15)

Cripes and I thought Black Rock cider kits were expensive at over $20. Hope it turns out extra good.


----------



## Vini2ton (9/6/15)

That champagne yeast is a beast in my experience. It wants to just keep fizzen and eating. I'm going to make some cider soon and I don't know, I've got some wine yeast I might try. I reckon champagne yeast is good for champagne.


----------



## James777 (9/6/15)

I've gone halves with a mate on a Mangrove Jack's cider kit and I wasn't impressed with the results. The Crush Cider kits are a bit cheaper than them.

I'm happy to pay a bit more if it turns out better. My attempts to make cheaper cider haven't been that great.

My other regular brew is a slightly modified Coopers Ginger beer. It costs bugger all so I'm happy to put the savings there in to a cider. (as long as the results are good)


----------



## hawkgirl (21/6/15)

I have made both the Dry & the Passionfruit ones.

The Dry went down very well, I'm finding that the Passionfruit needs longer bottle time before drinking but its really good - no complaints from the 5 friend testing panel.


----------



## burrster (9/8/15)

I regularly use the mangrove jacks cider kits(tried them all i think) and quite like them

I've bitten the bullet and bought the Crush cider, passionfruit and strawberry versions, mostly in an attempt to save a few bucks(not alot but every dollar counts). I put down the apple/passionfruit today, going very close to the instructions(used 500g dry malt and 500g dextrose from supplies on hand) and using the supplied ec 1118 yeast. It will be awhile before i can decide what its like, but I did get to sample it on tap and I was impressed. The sample was apparently made as per the kit instructions.

Here's hoping i can reproduce what i sampled.

How's your draught version turning out James777?


----------



## burrster (20/8/15)

Just an update. It's been 11 days for my cider and its sitting at 1.012 (OG 1.040). It was at 17 degrees for 5 days and 19 for the other 6. I've not used this yeast before but I expected it to be done, and closer to 1.005 or lower by now. I might be expecting too much from a yeast I actually know nothing about. Guess I'll have to wait a little longer!


----------



## Grott (21/8/15)

Just sit back and relax, seems to be going well. Check again at 14 days.
Cheers


----------



## woodie (22/8/15)

I just finished one of those Brigalow, or what ever they are called, kits made to 15lt. I added 2.4lt of apple juice and 800gm of sugar. started at 1.046 and finished at 1.000. Tastes alright.


----------



## TK1 (31/8/15)

I made the passionfruit one a few months ago. Sweet, but tasted good and most importantly the missus loves it. Came out really well going as per the kit instructions and using kit yeast. So good she's polished it off and I had to buy another one...


----------

